# So I join this board



## El Sombrero (Jan 29, 2008)

And what's the first thing I find? Treehuggers bashing ATV's.

Is this board going to turn into the elitist fly-fishing, birkenstock-wearing board too? I hope not.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Not as long as people keep representing the other side of the argument by sporting classy names like "EARTH RAPER" :roll:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Is this board going to turn into the elitist fly-fishing, birkenstock-wearing board too? I hope not.


It might to help protect what we have and what we love.

Hey I will be a treehugger to keep " EARTH RAPERS" in check.


----------



## El Sombrero (Jan 29, 2008)

Really, shouldn't we all learn how to play nice together?

Bottom line is this: *We all make use of the outdoors*

What sense does it make to draw lines in the sand and pit one group of users against another? Multiple Use is a management philosophy that is becoming nonexistent.

Think about it......


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Your right we should all play nice. Let me say that again we should all play NICE. It is the land that gets raped and you and me that winds up not playing. Play by the rules and all is good.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

> What sense does it make to draw lines in the sand and pit one group of users against another? Multiple Use is a management philosophy that is becoming nonexistent.


Our whole society is based on "lines in the sand". We have laws and regulations so everyone's toes don't get stepped on. If there are no lines in the sand then there will be chaos. I'd bet your parents had lines drawn in the sand as you grew up. Multiple Use does not mean unlimited use. Regulations are a necessity in a world with millions of people. Regulations over ATVs, hunting, fishing, and access are there to protect the resource from too much use. I would hope that everyone had common sense enough to realize that this world isn't just about me, me, me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just stay on the trials, ride respectfully, pack out your trash, register your atv, and be a responsible rider and you will be fine. I think weatherby is sick of the sand dune drinking crowd, and the hunters who blaze new trails in area's they aren't supposed to.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis you may be right.... I let Wendy or my daughter Kasey see that pink ATV and then all of a sudden, they'll both want one. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EARTH RAPER said:


> And what's the first thing I find? Treehuggers bashing ATV's.


I must have missed that post... where were the treehuggers? Advocating responsible use and defending the actions of a conservation officer doing her job don't seem to be the bashing you speak of. Orvis is right about what some find unpleasant about ATV's, but I have nothing against them as long as they're used responsibly and legally just like any of the other toys we use outdoors. Welcome to the forum..... there actually is a treehugnhunter on the board somewhere.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

EARTH RAPER said:


> And what's the first thing I find? Treehuggers bashing ATV's.
> 
> Is this board going to turn into the elitist fly-fishing, birkenstock-wearing board too? I hope not.


Welcome to the board.

As far as your comment is concerned, there are lots of different opinions here - otherwise, there wouldn't be much to discuss on this discussion forum. Your opinions and ideas are welcome, but expect to find those who disagree (no matter what you say).

As far as the forum itself goes, it might be good to read the material behind the "About UWN" link - it will give you a better of idea of where most of us are coming from. If you disagree with what you read there, by all means, give us a good argument on why we're wrong.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

atv 's have nothing to do with fishing, hunting, or anything outdoors, they should be lumped in with the 'monster truck' crowd . . 

get off your duff, quit polluting our outdoors, quit polluting the sounds of nature with vrooom vrooom - and walk off some of those mc cheeseburgers . . .


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> atv 's have nothing to do with fishing, hunting, or anything outdoors, they should be lumped in with the 'monster truck' crowd . .
> 
> get off your duff, quit polluting our outdoors, quit polluting the sounds of nature with vrooom vrooom - and walk off some of those mc cheeseburgers . . .


Sorry not going to happen, get used to it and when you get rescued when you get hurt in the back country by an ATV rider or search and rescue remember to say thank you. I use my atv's to get me to fishing spots and we ride them on camping trips so I will disagree they are outdoor products, I haven't seen many indoor atv facilities.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't use ATV's in the outdoors simply because I don't own one. But I hope to own one some day and I hope there will still be places where I can ride it when that day comes. That of course depends on the actions of other people. I have seen ATV riders who are conscientious and practice good trail riding etiquette, and then I have seen people who are "Earth Rapers" who think the whole mountain is their own personal motocross track. I believe these people represent a small minority of ATV users, but the fact is they are ruining it for the rest. ATV's, by their very nature, have a heavy impact on the environment. When you have several hundred ATV's blazing around an area in a single year the results can be catastrophic. Earth Raper ( :roll: ) is right about the concept of multiple use, but what he doesn't mention is that these different uses are not all equal in the impact they have on the environment. Logging, for example, is included in the multiple uses of National Forests. Would you argue that the logging companies should have free reign to cut down as many trees as they want, wherever they want? Of course not. On the other end of the spectrum is hiking, a very low impact use. Most hikers enjoy hiking because it is peaceful and if offers solitude, and they want to get away from the noise of the city. That experience is completely ruined when you have a bunch of noisy ATV's roaring up and down the trail. So there has to be balance and compromise. I know that compromise is not a popular word with the macho crowd but it is simply a fact of life in civilized society. I am as macho as the next guy. I drive a truck, love to shoot guns, and will gut and quarter an elk and then pack it out on my own back without any reservation, but I also respect the rights of others who use public lands in other ways. That is why we have restrictions on logging, hunting, ATV's, and most other activities that impact wildlife and the environment. And everything would be fine and we would all get along if everyone followed the rules. Unfortunately there will always be those few who think the rules dont apply to them, and who could care less about others, or the land, who will continue to ruin it for the rest of us. Welcome to the forum Earth Raper. I hope you are not one of those people though.

PS - Go ahead and label me a tree hugger if you want. It would be easy.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> Sorry not going to happen, get used to it and when you get rescued when you get hurt in the back country by an ATV rider or search and rescue remember to say thank you. I use my atv's to get me to fishing spots and we ride them on camping trips so I will disagree they are outdoor products, I haven't seen many indoor atv facilities.


a small jeep will go 1,000,000 times more places an atv will go . . .get real . . they get stuck in the snow. . . . omg


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

EARTH RAPER said:


> And what's the first thing I find? Treehuggers bashing ATV's.
> 
> Is this board going to turn into the elitist fly-fishing, birkenstock-wearing board too? I hope not.


This is in the fishing section because?

If you mean people who care about this awesome resource that is called Utah, and don't want to see irresponsible people tear it to pieces to get a cheap thrill, then yeah, that is what you will find here.

I have nothing against those who use ATV's, what irks me are the ones operating the ATV's who feel they can ride anywhere they want, regardless of the regulations and rules. If you can't understand why people care about that sort of thing, then you may want to take a good look at yourself in the mirror.

If you came here looking for a fight, I would suggest you tighten your straps, becuase you will get one. If you want to use the forums as a resource to further your knowledge and to share experiences, you will find plenty of open arms here. No need to get ants your pants.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

EARTH RAPER is right, we should just use up all of the hunting land and recourses we have so the future hunters cant hunt. BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Birkenstocks! Come to think of it, I think trees are pretty cool, too.

Dang it, just when I was starting to feel good about myself.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I love my Birkenstocks! Come to think of it, I think trees are pretty cool, too.
> 
> Dang it, just when I was starting to feel good about myself.


Sssshhhhhh! You don't want to be lumped in with the likes of me.
:mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

We all already know the two of you's is bad news! :wink:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > EARTH RAPER said:
> ...


X 1 million!! 
nothing makes me more upset that people let there spoiled kids loose on ATV's and go tearing up the mountain side.. pretty soon they will ban them everywhere! so just obey the laws and keep the freedom that we all enjoy!


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

its sad that so many inconsiderate people have gave ATV's such a bad name. Believe it or not there are many people who have ATV's and stick to the laws and trials. I for one ride my 4 wheeler in the mountians and the dunes (have occasionaly been part of the drinking party, but manage to stay off of the 4 wheeler). While were trying to protect land, why dont we start protecting our farm lands from people building houses on it? We need to keep what precious open land that we have left.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> its sad that so many inconsiderate people have gave ATV's such a bad name. Believe it or not there are many people who have ATV's and stick to the laws and trials. I for one ride my 4 wheeler in the mountians and the dunes (have occasionaly been part of the drinking party, but manage to stay off of the 4 wheeler). While were trying to protect land, why dont we start protecting our farm lands from people building houses on it? We need to keep what precious open land that we have left.


There are a few of us that see it the same way as you do, but trust me it is pointless.  There are many that like to stereotype all ATV riders into one big group of a-holes. Orvis and I have argued this subject with many on this forum many times and we get no where. Oh well, hopefully they will tighten up the ATV laws (as far as registering and going off trails) and we can get rid of some of the dumb ass's that ruin it for us law abiding riders.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> girlsfishtoo said:
> 
> 
> > its sad that so many inconsiderate people have gave ATV's such a bad name. Believe it or not there are many people who have ATV's and stick to the laws and trials. I for one ride my 4 wheeler in the mountians and the dunes (have occasionaly been part of the drinking party, but manage to stay off of the 4 wheeler). While were trying to protect land, why dont we start protecting our farm lands from people building houses on it? We need to keep what precious open land that we have left.
> ...


+ 1,000


----------

